# Another CAN Journalist Nabbed, This Time in PAK



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

I note this is not the CBC's top story now - I also note the freelancer was recently asking (pretty frantically) for money to get outta PAK ASAP....

*Abducted B.C. journalist was working for Al Jazeera*
Freelancer from West Vancouver had made 'personal and urgent' appeal on her website for financial help to get out of Pakistan
MARK HUME, Globe & Mail, 14 Nov 08
Article link
Beverly Giesbrecht, a West Vancouver woman who converted to Islam in 2002 and adopted the name Khadija Abdul Qahaar, was on a freelance assignment for the Al Jazeera network when she was abducted in northern Pakistan this week.  Ms. Giesbrecht, a former magazine publisher in British Columbia who runs a website that is critical of the U.S.-led war on terror and the mainstream media's coverage of it, had ventured into the highly dangerous North West Frontier Province of Pakistan, when she was taken at gunpoint out of a taxi, along with her translator ....


*Canadian journalist abducted in Pakistan*
Agence France-Presse, 14 Nov 08
Article link
A Canadian journalist was abducted this week in Pakistan's northern tribal region while gathering materials for a documentary, officials said, days after another was released in Afghanistan.  Beverly Giesbrecht, 52, also known as Khadija Abdul Qahaar, was seized at gunpoint on Tuesday while traveling in the Bannu district of Pakistan's Northwest Frontier Province, which borders Afghanistan.  The English-language Pakistan daily News International first reported her abduction on Wednesday and the news was picked up by Canadian media the following day.  Lisa Monette, a spokeswoman for Canada's Foreign Affairs department told AFP, "The government of Canada is aware of the kidnapping of a Canadian citizen in Pakistan.  Canadian officials are engaged with Pakistani authorities in seeking her safe and early release," she said.  News International said: "The Canadian female journalist, Khadija Abdul Qahaar, along with her translator and guide, was on her way to Miramshah in North Waziristan ... by a taxi when some unidentified armed men kidnapped her." ....


*Canadian kidnapped in Pakistan ran controversial 'pro-terrorist' website*
Stuart Hunter ,  Canwest News Service, 13 Nov 08
Article link
Canadian officials were working with their counterparts in northwest Pakistan Thursday in a bid to win the release of a B.C. woman who was kidnapped Tuesday along with her three local guides.  A Foreign Affairs spokeswoman confirmed a report in The Daily Times in Lahore that negotiations are continuing to free Khadija Abdul Qahaar, 52, formerly of West Vancouver.  She was seized at gunpoint on Tuesday while travelling to record video footage for a British journalist ....

More on links


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Nov 2008)

I heard the news reports about her this morning.  It did make me wonder if she will change her tune about insurgents being heros now [as per her website].  Poetic justice somewhat, running with the wolves just got her bitten on the ass.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Nov 2008)

I watched the piece on last night's news. I fail to see how it's the government's responsibility to retrieve her, as her supporters insist.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I watched the piece on last night's news. I fail to see how it's the government's responsibility to retrieve her, as her supporters insist.



Like it or not, if she's a Canadian citizen, she's covered.


----------



## Franko (14 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Like it or not, if she's a Canadian citizen, she's covered.



She knew the danger and carried on, all the while knowing full well that was in danger and she was in way over her head....just to finish a story.

She'll either be interviewing the Taliban or be held for ransom. Time will tell. 

Regards


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> She'll either be interviewing the Taliban or be held for ransom. Time will tell.


If MSM is correct that the Taliban *kidnapped* her, I'm guessing the "interview" would be pretty one-sided, with her not getting all that many chances to ask supplementary questions.  Hard to tell if the bad boys kidnapped her just for the ransom, because they didn't like what she was up to (a reasonable speculation, given her recent post here), a combination of both, or reasons we can only guess at.


It'll be interesting to see compare/contrast how this gets handled by Ottawa vs. the CBC reporter's situation, especially given both situations are quite similar in this respect...


			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> She knew the danger and carried on, all the while knowing full well that was in danger and she was in way over her head....just to finish a story.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Nov 2008)

Not knowing who took her, I would offer that kidnapping is a growth industry of developing nations.  Could simply be a case of "Hey!  It's a white woman!  Let's get her!"

Irrespective of who took her, I hope for her safe release.  I couldn't give a rat's ass about her opinions about anything, I just know that she's in a pretty crappy state right now.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Like it or not, if she's a Canadian citizen, she's covered.



OK, I'll accept that. Just the same, shouldn't there be some responsibility borne by the individual?


----------



## Strike (14 Nov 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> OK, I'll accept that. Just the same, shouldn't there be some responsibility borne by the individual?



No more so than some clown who has to get picked up by SAR in Canada because he decided to go fishing during a weather warning or the guy who decides to go hiking without a map, compass, or GPS and gets lost.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be some responsibility borne by the individual?


I think there should be, but it hasn't been enforced in the past, so I'm not hopeful of anything happening anytime soon to change that.




			
				Strike said:
			
		

> No more so than some clown who has to get picked up by SAR in Canada because he decided to go fishing during a weather warning or the guy who decides to go hiking without a map, compass, or GPS and gets lost.


In this and similar situations, there have been suggestions of individuals buying insurance to cover the costs.  In the case of Canadian citizens being caught in nasty foreign situations (unforseen as well as could-have-been-guessed-at), some say they should have paid to cover the costs of evacuation.  Anyone interested in what's been said before on these august boards can see similar concerns discussed quite animatedly (with Lebanon instead of PAK/AFG) from a couple of years back here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47725.0/all.html
Same compost, different pile...


----------



## Strike (14 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Same compost, different pile...



...just as smelly.   ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> [*Canadian kidnapped in Pakistan ran controversial 'pro-terrorist' website*
> More on links



Who cares!

You reap what you sew.

Let he rot with her own kind.

You are what you eat!


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Nov 2008)

There ya go, Wes.  Ain't karma a bitch, though?


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

Although I understand why Ottawa has to do something, there is a part of me that's thinking:  You wanna see and share the Taliban's side of the story because you're not happy with MSM coverage?  Be careful what you wish for - you may just get it....


----------



## tabernac (14 Nov 2008)

> VIDEO: Islamic State Of Iraq Targets US Bradley In Diyala
> 
> Here is a new video release from the Islamic State of Iraq that shows Mujahideen detonating an IED at a US Bradley in Baghdad that completely destroys the vehicle.



Just the fact that she was hosting this video on her site sickens me. To me, its the advocation of the murder of American soldiers, and I can't in good faith state that I hope she returns safely.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Nov 2008)

To the contrary, I suspect that having experienced the "hospitality" of such groups, this individual's perspectives may change somewhat.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Nov 2008)

That is one rough video!

A few days before I left Baghdad, 3 Lads from our FOB got caught up in an IED in their Hummer. All 3 survived initially, but the vehicle had flipped, caught fire, and they were trapped. Others tried to get them out. Fire estiguishers were used to no avail, then the ammo started to cook, and their screams stopped shortly after, as the flames totally engulfed their vehicle. Each armoured door weighs about 250kg.


To think that a Canadian openly airs such footage... well she deserves whatever is coming, and if the government has to act, lets hope they drag their asses, so hopefully any help will be too late.

OWDU


----------



## a_majoor (16 Nov 2008)

The blogger ends with what is probably the only redeeming note in this entire affair; we are a civilization based on Christian morality, so regardless of what we may think of her and her antics, we must still go to save the lost sheep because it is the right thing to do* 

http://thewaytheballbounces.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-do-you-solve-problem-like-khadija.html



> *How Do You Solve A Problem Like Khadija?*
> 
> Beverly Giesbrecht was going about her life in West Vancouver when 9/11 happened.
> 
> ...



* (Luke 15:4)


----------



## abo (16 Nov 2008)

Ya i hope she gets out safely. 

Detesting her views or opinions is fine. But I think its hardly fitting to wish ill on someone who is expressing their beliefs (as offensive/ignorant as they may be). Especially seeing as how we pride ourselves on our enlightened stance on free speech. 

My thoughts anyway...


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Nov 2008)

Bollocks.  The most Canada should do is agree to pay the postage when they mail her head back. *









* The opinion expressed in this post is not necessarily that of the management of this web site.  It is for entertainment purposes only, and should in no way be interpreted as an incitement to a beheading.  Therefore, the author accepts no personal liability, should such an event occur.


----------



## tabernac (16 Nov 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Detesting her views or opinions is fine. But I think its hardly fitting to wish ill on someone who is expressing their beliefs (as offensive/ignorant as they may be). Especially seeing as how we pride ourselves on our enlightened stance on free speech.



I agree with you whole heartedly. But advocating murder as a means of resolving problems goes beyond rational expression of one's beliefs. Once that line is crossed, everything changes.


----------



## eurowing (16 Nov 2008)

Is it possible she is a part of a fake kidnapping?  An attempt at financing?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

I don't care where she is, and the longer she is there, the less she is in Canada.  win/win.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2008)

abo said:
			
		

> Ya i hope she gets out safely.
> 
> Detesting her views or opinions is fine. But I think its hardly fitting to wish ill on someone who is expressing their beliefs (as offensive/ignorant as they may be). Especially seeing as how we pride ourselves on our enlightened stance on free speech.
> 
> My thoughts anyway...



TFB, my heart pumps purple panther piss for her.  She, by her own choice and for fame and fortune has been actively giving comfort and aid to the enemy during wartime.  She is no better than Lord Hawhaw, or Tokyo Rose or any other Quisling.  Baghdad Beverley got herself into this.  She can get herself out of it too.  I don't want my tax dollars spent on the likes of her.  Bad enough We have wasted ã cent on the Khadars.


----------



## chanman (16 Nov 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> TFB, my heart pumps purple panther piss for her.  She, by her own choice and for fame and fortune has been actively giving comfort and aid to the enemy during wartime.  She is no better than Lord Hawhaw, or Tokyo Rose or any other Quisling.  Baghdad Beverley got herself into this.  She can get herself out of it too.  I don't want my tax dollars spent on the likes of her.  Bad enough We have wasted ã cent on the Khadars.



Well, aside from Tokyo Rose being in Japan when things went balls up and not actively heading there after the war started; kinda puts her in a similar boat as the POWs she worked with.





			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bollocks.  The most Canada should do is agree to pay the postage when they mail her head back. *
> 
> 
> * The opinion expressed in this post is not necessarily that of the management of this web site.  It is for entertainment purposes only, and should in no way be interpreted as an incitement to a beheading.  Therefore, the author accepts no personal liability, should such an event occur.



But why would you want it back?  If it's COD, I think the shipment should be refused and Returned To Sender


----------



## Snafu-Bar (16 Nov 2008)

Don't forget the "fragile" sticker, couriers LOVE the fragile sticker.


 Cheers


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Nov 2008)

Folks, look on the plus side; while Canada is saving her skin, I'm sure we'll be able to get a considerable amount of information related to whatever group(s) are responsible.  Who knows, there may even be a few double-taps round the room as she is removed from the belligerents' custody -- Facta non verba.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2008)

chanman said:
			
		

> Well, aside from Tokyo Rose being in Japan when things went balls up and not actively heading there after the war started; kinda puts her in a similar boat as the POWs she worked with.



Yes, your right from that perspective.  She did have her tit in the wringer somewhat.  
At least they hung Joyce afterwards.  He was a bonifide traitor.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Nov 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bollocks.  The most Canada should do is agree to pay the postage when they mail her head back. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double bullocks!

But by surface mail, its cheaper than air  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2008)

Sweet irony  >  

Highlights mine, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Captors suspect Canadian 'a spy'*
Taliban militants believed to be behind abduction of journalist in northern Pakistan
Mohsin Abbas, Toronto Star, 21 Nov 08
Article link

*Taliban militants, suspected of abducting a Canadian freelance journalist in northern Pakistan last week, are holding her because they think she is a spy*, according to officials in the region.

No groups have taken responsibility for kidnapping Beverley Giesbrecht, 54, of West Vancouver, along with her translator and a personal assistant.

But Pakistani news reports said militants loyal to Taliban commander Hafiz Gul Bahadur are holding her in North-West Frontier Province.

Kamran Khan, a member of the National Assembly of Pakistan representing North Waziristan, denied media reports the three were abducted for ransom.

"All efforts are being made to secure Giesbrecht's freedom. We are trying our best for her release by co-ordinating with local officials," Khan said in an interview from Peshawar.

"There is not a single incident of kidnapping any journalist for ransom in my region," he added.

Ehsan Ullah, a journalist in Mir Ali, a community about 70 kilometres from Jani Khel where Giesbrecht was abducted, said *the Taliban are attempting to confirm that the Canadian woman is a legitimate journalist, and not someone gathering information for U.S. or Pakistan governments* ....

More on link


----------



## Drag (21 Nov 2008)

I do not see why she is even considered a journalist...  That gives her credibility.  Hope she gets back and changes her tune after her "trip"


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Nov 2008)

She is a mole for the CIA. Even CSIS didn't know.


----------



## old medic (9 Jan 2009)

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090109/BC_journalist_random_090109/20090109/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome
Kidnappers want $150,000 to release B.C. journalist
Fri Jan. 09 2009
ctvbc.ca

VANCOUVER —





> There are reports that the kidnappers of a Canadian freelance journalist taken in Pakistan have made ransom demands.
> 
> The English-language Pakistani News International, citing unnamed sources, reported that the kidnappers want the equivalent of about $150,000 and the release of their colleagues from the Bagram jail in Afghanistan, in exchange for the release of Beverly Giesbrecht.
> 
> ...



With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2009)

Good catch - I'm intrigued by CBC's change of heart in describing the woman in question:  from "freelance journalist" in November to "web publisher" this week.


----------



## chris_log (24 Feb 2009)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2009/02/23/bc-freelancer-pakistan-kidnapping.html

New video has surfaced and they were showing it on CBC News. They're still calling her a journalist.  

I can't in good conscience hope she returns sfaely, citizen or not. I'll leave the more graphic details out, but needless to say I hope she ends up staying wherever she is...permanently.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Mar 2009)

Pro-terrorist Canadian Beverly Giesbrecht aka Khadija Abdul Qahaar is held for ransom by the taliban,how ironic. 

Taliban demand $375,000 to free captive Canadian

REHMAT MEHSUD AND MARK HUME 

From Friday's Globe and Mail

March 12, 2009 at 9:38 PM EDT

BANNU, PAKISTAN and VANCOUVER — Taliban insurgents active in Pakistan's lawless tribal region have offered to free a Canadian woman held since November in return for a $375,000 (U.S.) ransom.

The demand came in an interview near the Pakistan-Afghanistan border with Qari, a man who preferred to identify himself only by his first name.

Qari says he's a close aide of Gul Bahadur, the Taliban head in the volatile North Waziristan region who is alleged to be responsible for the kidnapping of Beverly Giesbrecht, a West Vancouver woman who was in the area working as a freelance journalist.

Ms. Giesbrecht, 52, also goes by the name, Khadija Abdul Qahaar, after converting to Islam in 2002. She is the publisher of a pro-Islamic website, Jihad Unspun.

Glen Cooper, a close friend of Ms. Giesbrecht's, Thursday declined comment on the report.

Officials at the High Commission for the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, in Ottawa, said they knew nothing of the proposed deal.

Emma Welford, a spokeswoman for Foreign Affairs Canada, said she has “no new information,” but added that Canadian officials have been working with Pakistan to get Ms. Giesbrecht's safe release.

“We are pursuing all appropriate channels,” she said. “We are working to secure the best possible outcome.”

Ms. Giesbrecht was seized at gunpoint along with two local assistants while travelling in the Bannu district, a gateway to the North Waziristan tribal belt, which borders Afghanistan.

Earlier reports had the Taliban offering her release in return for a large cash payment and a prisoner exchange.

But Qari said money alone could now secure her release.

“Once negotiators approach the Taliban … then definitely they will work out the timing and conditions for her release,” he said.

Qari said the demand for the release of Taliban prisoners detained elsewhere in Pakistan or Afghanistan was dropped in order to speed up a transaction.

It is believed the abducted Canadian woman is being kept somewhere on the border region of North Waziristan.

“She is safe and sound, for she is very precious for us. She has the freedom to interact with our female folk, whom she has got used to. Inshallah [God willing], she will not be harmed and we are confident that our demand will be accepted by the concerned government,” Qari said.

“She is provided with the best available facilities including food, medical care,” he said, although he acknowledged he had not seen her himself.

“She seems to be very encouraged with the reports that Taliban will spare her life in exchange for ransom,” he said.

The Canadian hostage is a sensitive issue in the area, with most of locals refusing to speak on the matter.

People in the area have been decapitated for allegedly being “spies for U.S forces.”

A local man, with a thick black beard and turban, said people have been told not to discuss “her abduction issue or her whereabouts.”

Weary tribesmen in the region are feeling greater insecurity because of a growing number of kidnappings and ongoing attacks by U.S. drones on suspected Taliban strongholds.

“If the tribesmen offer Taliban any food or even shake hands with them then the Pakistani security forces label them as sympathizers … But on the other hand when we provide [Pakistan] security forces … with drinking water, then the Taliban consider us as their foes,” said a Waziri tribesman, requesting not to be named.

There have been recent reports that a spate of kidnappings of Pakistani and foreign officials in the area have been triggered by the Taliban's need for money.

Muhammad Haroon, a local tribesman, said the Taliban are facing serious financial constraints at a time when their rivals are also under the grip of global financial crunch.

Some circles within the hard-line militia say Taliban leader Mullah Omar has issued directives to Pakistan-based Taliban heads to stop internal conflicts and concentrate on ejecting foreign forces from Afghanistan.


----------



## GAP (13 Mar 2009)

Strange....I don't hear any wailing and gnashing of teeth, the papers are not flooded with MSM crocodile tears......they might have to lower their price....


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Mar 2009)

She has violated sharia law by being with men who are not related to her. She could be stoned.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2009)

That may make the NEWS.


----------



## GDawg (13 Mar 2009)

So, is the ransom $375,000 or $150,000? 

I hope that not one cent or drop of Canadian blood is shed to bring her back. Revoke her citizenship.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2009)

I'm intrigued by the new orientation - the headlines no longer say "journalist", and there's only one mention in T6's catch from the Globe & Mail to the woman's "freelance journalist" status.



			
				GDawg said:
			
		

> So, is the ransom $375,000 or $150,000?


I think the earlier bid was $150,000 + a prisoner swap, but it might be that more cash in hand is better for the bad guys at this point.  Like I said before, be careful what you wish for...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2009)

The latest from Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty:


> A Canadian journalist abducted by the Taliban in western Pakistan last year has appealed for help, saying she can no longer withstand the ordeal, RFE/RL's Radio Free Afghanistan (RFA) reports.
> 
> In a video message released to the media by her captors, 55-year-old Khadija Abdul Qahaar asks the Canadian and Pakistani governments to respond to her captors' demands.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Mar 2009)

Take a look at the quote I have posted below:

Don't mess with the bull or yuo'll get the horn. Good advice for those who think they can hang around with terrorists etc and expect to be treated with kid gloves. 
Talk about living in a fool's paradise. Too bad Jack and Olivia weren't with her.


----------



## Teeps74 (19 Mar 2009)

Hell, I will start a fund raising drive... When one of two things happen. 

Hell freezes over; or

She apologizes, renounces Islamic extremisim and terrorism in all forms.

Since neither scenario is likely, I shan't waste my time.

There are always consequences for everything we do, and she thought that the terrorists were the good guys.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2009)

The bad guys seem to think that they can get even MORE money for her now - highlights mine.....

_National Post_


> A Canadian woman being held hostage in northern Pakistan says her captors are planning to behead her at the end of the month if *a $2-million ransom* is not paid.  In a video provided to a Toronto newspaper Web site, a pale and haggard-looking Khadija Abdul Qahaar, 52, begins to cry as she says her "time is very short and my life is going to end.  "I'm going to be killed, as you can see," Ms. Qahaar says on the video, pointing at a long knife hanging behind her.  "I'm going to be beheaded just like the Polish engineer, probably by the end of the month. The deadline is by the end of March."....



_Globe & Mail_


> A Canadian held hostage after she travelled to the lawless tribal belt of northern Pakistan says the Taliban will behead her by the end of the month if a ransom isn't paid.  In a new video provided to The Globe and Mail, Beverly Giesbrecht expresses fear for her life if her captors aren't paid.  “I have been advised and asked to make this video. We have very short time now and I am going to be killed, as you can see,” she says, gesturing at the dagger on the wall behind her, pointed at her head.  She alluded to Piotr Stanczak, a kidnapped Polish engineer who was executed by militants last month, the first killing of a Western hostage in Pakistan since U.S. journalist Daniel Pearl in 2002.  “I am going to be beheaded just like the Polish engineer, probably by the end of the month. The deadline is by the end of March, and that's basically, I don't know, 18 days or 16 days,” she says, closing her eyes.  “I'm not quite sure how long that is but the time is very short and my life is going to end,” she adds in a choked voice.  In the short video, Ms. Giesbrecht, 52, wearing a head scarf and sitting on a wooden chair, says that *she is being held by the Taliban “near the Afghan border, either Pakistan or Afghanistan.”*  ....


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Mar 2009)

Bet that if she is released she will say it was all a misunderstanding and that thoes who kidnapped her were wonderful.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Mar 2009)

At the end of a day, as a nation, we must look out for all our citizens, regardless of politics, creed or beleif.  That we stand up for even those with whom we vehemently disagree is a bedrock principle that differentiates us from some other states - and, apologies to all you moral relativists out there, it makes us better that those others.


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Mar 2009)

Of course.


----------



## CountDC (20 Mar 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> we must look out for all our citizens



true but the question is how far do we go?  Should the tax payers of Canada have to cough up $2million in ransom for someone that went into a known hostile environment in another country while supposedly employed by a company in another country?

My opinion is that we looked out for her by letting it be known that the country was hostile.  She made the choice to accept the job and go into the area so she can rely on that company to cough up the cash - not us.  Mind you I also belief those skiers that ignore the out-of-bounds sign and get caught in avalanches should foot the bill for their rescue too.


----------



## GAP (20 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> true but the question is how far do we go?  Should the tax payers of Canada have to cough up $2million in ransom for someone that went into a known hostile environment in another country while supposedly employed by a company in another country?
> 
> My opinion is that we looked out for her by letting it be known that the country was hostile.  She made the choice to accept the job and go into the area so she can rely on that company to cough up the cash - not us.  Mind you I also belief those skiers that ignore the out-of-bounds sign and get caught in avalanches should foot the bill for their rescue too.



I agree.....there are limits under which a government can stand by their citizens for being stupid.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Mar 2009)

Where does support for Canadian citizens who choose to deliberately place themselves in danger end?  Canada gives clear warning for any citizen traveling anywhere in the world.  The Government notes the conditions of travel and rates areas accordingly for the precautions that travelers should take, including the ultimate recommendation to leave the area.  The Government also notes (see below) that it will assist Canadian citizens in leaving an area if conditions are such that other means to leave an area of concern cannot be secured.  It is also noted that such conveyance may be provided on a cost-recovery basis.  Note that this service is implicitly considered for Canadian travelers who found themselves unknowingly into a situation that could have developed despite all recommended precautions from the Government being taken, and as a developing situation could have worsened.  It does not explicitly address people knowingly traveling not only where the danger to their person is extremely high, but where the Government has taken pains to ensure citzens are clearly informed of such conditions. 

At this point, it must be considered that Khadija Abdul Qahaar knew the risks associated with travel to the region (noted by DFAIT as an "Avoid all travel" area), accepted those risks, and proceeded to travel notwithstanding.  She would understand that she could be responsible for reimbursing the Canadian Government for cost incurred, at the moment looking like $2M plus travel and incidentals of the Canadian Government's facilities used to secure her recovery, if the Government is even able to secure such services...

Of course many would have screamed against personal rights if the Canadian Government had prohibited/forbidden Qahaar from traveling to the region she did, the "I'm free to roam around the earth as I please and you should do everything to protect me" 'Catch-22'.



Canadian Government Official Travel Advisory for Pakistan (link) 

[excerpt]


> 1. RECENT UPDATES
> 
> The level of Travel Warning in this report has not changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Mom (20 Mar 2009)

This woman's  behavior was  stupid and dangerous. In this country, however,  we have a history of bailing out people  who choose to do stupid, dangerous, risky and illegal things and who come to bad ends. Even with warnings and laws, most of our tax dollars go to exactly that.  Some  people just have to learn by experience, unfortunately.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (20 Mar 2009)

We've recently had Mme Fung released allegedly in exchange for two prisoners following negotiations between CBC execs, Cdn and Afghan officials. Laura Archer was released, though less evidence of ransom paid has been forthcoming. In 2006, we had several of our military in the Mediterranean Sea evacuating Cdn citizens from Lebanon following the Israeli incursion against terrorist rocket attacks. These few examples had varying degrees of Cdn Govt involvement in the safe return. In some cases, folks questioned whether or not it was the right thing to do. I find it quite a bit harder to swallow in this case given that she seemed to so openly support these brigands. To be perfectly frank, I almost delight in her present misfortune. That is not to say that I, in any way, think that serious physical harm should come to her, just that she should have to sit in a ratty old cave and see just how terrible these thuggish blackguards truly are.

Paddy,


----------



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2009)

If I may take from another topic; perhaps our Opposition MPs who felt it upon themselves to visit a US Army "Resister" in a California jail, would also like to visit Pakistan and negotiate the release of this fine outstanding Canadian?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If I may take from another topic; perhaps our Opposition MPs who felt it upon themselves to visit a US Army "Resister" in a California jail, would also like to visit Pakistan and negotiate the release of this fine outstanding Canadian?



CHOW??

Sorry, that would violate her "maximum photo exposure to minimum discomfort" level that she is accustomed too.


----------



## Canadian Mind (22 Mar 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> At the end of a day, as a nation, we must look out for all our citizens, regardless of politics, creed or beleif.  That we stand up for even those with whom we vehemently disagree is a bedrock principle that differentiates us from some other states - and, apologies to all you moral relativists out there, it makes us better that those others.



I agree with that, so here is a convinient workaround:

Whatever dollars go towards this organisation, or Taliban prisoners released, in exchange for her release, how many of those dollars will go towards funding the production of the same IEDs that are killing not just our troops, but also our allies troops on a near daily basis?

How many IEDs can be produced with $150K? How much with 350K? 2 Million?

How many released prisoners does it take to manufacture and set up these bombs?

Who do you care more about? Some old hag who got bit in the ass by Karma? Or your brothers and sisters fighting overseas who's deaths could be directly attributed to the funding the terrorists recieved to release this Jihadist supporter?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2009)

Canadian Mind said:
			
		

> Who do you care more about? Some old hag who got bit in the ass by Karma? Or your brothers and sisters fighting overseas who's deaths could be directly attributed to the funding the terrorists recieved to release this Jihadist supporter?



Guess you skipped all the lectures on morals and ethics.  But that is OK.  The Public judge us by high moral and ethical standards.  Guess, in the end you don't care.

That said, I, too, believe that she got herself into this predicament, and as a sympathizer to that radical faction, she is getting just what she deserves.  I don't favour any ransom being paid, nor any expense on the Canadian Taxpayer to rescue her.  Her followers, if they so wish, can anti-up the money.


----------



## Canadian Mind (22 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Guess you skipped all the lectures on morals and ethics.  But that is OK.  The Public judge us by high moral and ethical standards.  Guess, in the end you don't care.



I do care, let me clarify myself:



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> At the end of a day, as a nation, we must look out for all our citizens, regardless of politics, creed or beleif.  That we stand up for even those with whom we vehemently disagree is a bedrock principle that differentiates us from some other states - and, apologies to all you moral relativists out there, it makes us better that those others.



My first line:


> I agree with that...



To expand on this, I believe that every Canadian should be given fair treatment and consideration regardless of personal opinions or ideology. In the instance of Kadre, I support pulling him out of Gitmo. But I also support putting his ass on trial as soon as he makes landfall.

In the instance of this situation, if one were to look at it objectively, he would look at the reasons why she went over, then determine if she was justified in going based on the travel restrictions. That alone should be enough to say she's not coming back, because her presence as a journalist is not needed to keep the Canadian Public informed of the situation over there. Further to that one must look at the ethics and morals of her going over there. Her purpose was not to inform Canadians, but to promote the actions of our enemy. Which may or may not have lead to Allied casualties in the past, and may or may not lead to casualties in the future. Adding one more ingrediant to the argument, as I have said before, is what kind of casualties would result from the actions taken to bring her back to Canada?

That is why I presented a question of what the better alternative is. I am asking what the better alternative is, risk more people dying and being captured by increasing the enemy resources, or go against our morals as Canadians and let this woman die, as good or bad as she may be?

Yes, like all people I have opinions, and yes I chose to let it shine through in my previous post and question. But I am a servant of this country, as I have chosen to do; and I will live with whatever happens, regardless of whether I agree with it or not. I have not openly advocated either her beheading or her release.

And one final point, by "your brothers and sisters fighting over seas" I am not just advocating our comrades in the military community, but our brothers and sisters as Canadians. Meaning that the soldier is the civilians brother/sister, and vice versa.


----------



## leroi (22 Mar 2009)

Well, I hope Canada is considering the possibility that she's in collusion with the bad guys and this kidnapping is a pre-arranged set-up & a complete farce. 

It's possible she's been a willing accomplice all along with an aim to playing "the helpless victim" part so they can fund more terror.

What does al-Jazeera have to gain by making "no comment?" If she was working for them, why not say so and help pay her ransom? If this kidnapping was legit., if she was a respected journalist doing a respectable job for them, why not stand behind her claims?

(I guess I'm just a cynic ...)


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2009)

The latest from PAK media - the clock is ticking (highlights mine):


> Taliban militants holding the Canadian woman Khadija Abdul Qahaar in North Waziristan tribal region on Friday circulated a pamphlet threatening to kill her if their demand for ransom was not met by tomorrow (Sunday).
> 
> The militants had earlier set March 31 deadline while demanding 2 million dollars ransom. Subsequently, they extended the deadline to April 3. Now they have warned that the new deadline of April 5 is final.
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2009)

The latest from the _Globe & Mail_:


> Taliban militants in Pakistan's tribal region have decided to shelve plans to kill Canadian hostage Beverly Giesbrecht, but her captors are apparently still holding out for a ransom before releasing her.
> 
> “After broad-based consultations, the Shura (leadership council) has postponed indefinitely the plan to kill the woman,” said Qari, a close associate of Taliban commander Gul Bahadur who asked to be identified by his first name only.
> 
> The abduction of Ms. Giesbrecht, 53, has become a sensitive issue, and tribesmen of the embattled area are reluctant to speak on the matter openly. However, some locals said that while there is no hard information about her release, it could come at any time ....


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2009)

If they release her....do we have to take her back? Couldn't we pay them a million bucksto keep her?


----------



## Lil_T (8 Apr 2009)

I wish they would keep her.  I'm curious why she's so special that they don't want to won't kill her - but they have no qualms about taking other Canadian lives.

*not wishing her dead, just making an observation.


----------



## CountDC (8 Apr 2009)

maybe we can take up a collection for the million to keep her.

Still think this was all a scam that she was involved with from the getgo. They are probably ready to release her as they are tired of her too.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> They are probably ready to release her as they are tired of her too.


Don't know about that, but there sure are mixed opinions in the jihad blogosphere about her work and her status - this from one Taliban-supporting blogger (.pdf attached in case you don't want to link to the site):


> For some time now, there is some news floating around about Jihadunspun’s founder, Khadija Abdul Qahaar, that was taken as a hostage by some people in Pakistan. There is even a video of her pleading for help. She was supposed to be beheaded two days ago, but I guess that was put off by her kidnappers.
> 
> The news agencies, including jihadunspun, are saying that her kidnappers are Taliban. I have a lot of doubts about this for various reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Apr 2009)

"Anyways, there are many questions left unanswered. Those who rush to judgment, making anti-Taliban statements, are the most pathetic of people in this regard since they don’t know how to think for themselves. It’s amazing how one has to sometimes spoon-feed someone else to make them think for their ownselves."

I don't care who you are, this is some funny shit, right here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2009)

....on the web page, anyway (thanks to jihad content analyst Jaret Brachmanfor this) - here's what we _now_ see at the Jihad Unspun web page - .pdf here in case the link doesn't work:


> Khadija Abdul Qahar is a devoted Muslim who created this web site.
> 
> Since 2002 she has operated a totally independent outlet for news about the Middle East.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2009)

.... there appears to be stuff on the go, according to this update from the Canadian Press - some highlights:


> .... Glen Cooper, whose friendship with Giesbrecht spans more than two decades, said he spoke to her by telephone two months ago.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2010)

Questions from over a year ago, and no real answers.  Is this woman alive or dead?  Should we concern ourselves with a woman who has betrayed our way of life?  Should her 'friends' and relations still hold out any hope for her?





Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

*Friend of abducted B.C. woman fears worst*
05/07/2010 10:56:54 PM
CBC News 

LINK 

*A friend of a B.C. woman captured by Islamic militants in Pakistan in late 2008 fear the worst after not hearing anything from her or her captors for 10 months.
*
Bev Giesbrecht of West Vancouver was abducted in the Bannu district while working as a freelance journalist after converting to Islam and taking a Muslim name.

She had begun calling herself Khadija Abdul Qahaar.

Glen Cooper was involved in negotiations to free his longtime friend and the last time he spoke her was in August 2009.

He said that even then, the 52-year-old Giesbrecht-Qahaar sounded like she had aged 30 years.

"I pray that nothing has happened to her," said Cooper. "My sense is, if I had to bet, she's alive." 

In the first year of her captivity, her abductors' ransom demand dwindled from $2 million to $350,000, said Cooper.

Deadlines for her threatened beheading came and went.

Cooper said he believes Giesbrecht-Qahaar may be a hostage who's not worth the trouble because of her brand of journalism, which was sympathetic to the militants.

"There's no question some elements in the Pakistani government have that point of view," Cooper said.

Some other experts familiar with the region and its politics also believe the Canadian may have been foolhardy.

Jere Van Dyk is a U.S. journalist who was held by the Taliban for 45 days in 2008. But he had the FBI, the CIA, the U.S. military and CBS News working to free him.

Giesbrecht-Qahaar did not have the backing of any news organization or government. 

"I don't want to judge her from here," Van Dyk told CBC News. "But to me, it's absolutely insane to try anything like that."

Still, Van Dyk said he believes more might be happening on the woman's behalf than is being made public.

"I imagine very strongly that Canada is doing a lot right now, none of which we know about," he said.

A Foreign Affairs spokesperson would only say that Canada is continuing to work with Pakistan to seek Giesbrecht-Qahaar's safe release.

For Cooper, that's not enough.

"Until we know exactly and specifically what the Department of Foreign Affairs has done, what our mission in Islamabad is doing, it would be very difficult for Canadians to assume this isn't a case that has gone cold for the past 10 months," he said.

With files from the CBC's Curt Petrovich


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2010)

I heard this on the radio yesterday and thought "Tough Sh*t for her.  She wanted to run with the wolves and they ate her possibly.  She asked for it, and got it."  No tears shed here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

Interesting the "nomenclature evolution" over time - from end of 2008....



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> *Abducted B.C. journalist was working for Al Jazeera*
> Freelancer from West Vancouver had made 'personal and urgent' appeal on her website for financial help to get out of Pakistan
> (....)
> 
> ...



.... through early 2009....


			
				old medic said:
			
		

> http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090109/BC_journalist_random_090109/20090109/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome
> Kidnappers want $150,000 to release *B.C. journalist*
> (....)





> "Kidnappers of a *Vancouver web publisher* are demanding a $150,000 ransom and the release of Taliban prisoners in Afghanistan, according to a Pakistani newspaper." (via CBC.ca)



...morphing into March 2009....


			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Taliban demand $375,000 to free *captive Canadian*
> (....)



....to now


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> *Friend of abducted B.C. woman fears worst*
> (....)


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

This from the _Indian Express_:


> A woman journalist from Canada, who was abducted by militants in November 2008, has died following prolonged illness in the custody of the Taliban somewhere in northwest Pakistan or Afghanistan, sources said on Tuesday.
> 
> Khadija Abdul Qahar, 55, who was known as Beverly Giesbrecht before she converted to Islam, was abducted along with her translator Salman Khan and cook-cum-driver Zar Muhammad while travelling to Miranshah in the restive North Waziristan tribal region.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (3 Nov 2010)

Isn't this the one who praised the Taliban and AQ? Gee, they sure don't treat their friends very well..... :


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Isn't this the one who praised the Taliban and AQ?


Zackly



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Gee, they sure don't treat their friends very well..... :


Maybe they didn't get the hospitality memo?  Something about playing with the bull and having to expect the horns....


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2010)

She played with fire and got burnt. Too bad.

My condolences to her family.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Nov 2010)

Silly woman.  A shame she paid such a high price for acting stupid.  But she made her own bed by getting into bed with those animals.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2011)

> It has been so long since Glen Cooper was awakened by a desperate phone call from Beverly Giesbrecht that he has given up hope.
> 
> Kidnapped in northern Pakistan in November, 2008, the West Vancouver woman who had dreamed of getting an interview with Osama bin Laden made several calls to Mr. Cooper from captivity, but then fell silent ....


More here.


----------



## kuchunwah (25 Mar 2011)

I wonder if she regretted converting to Islam, and being pro- AQ?


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Apr 2012)

Update on this story.  Shared with the usual caveats.  Full story at link.  And I'm sorry but I still have a hard time feeling too badly about the trouble she got into.

*RCMP secretly ended probe into Canadian held by Taliban*

Foreign Affairs told Mounties to close investigation into kidnapping and death
By Curt Petrovich, CBC News Posted: Apr 18, 2012 2:16 AM PT Last Updated: Apr 18, 2012 2:15 AM PT 

Last year, while Canada's Department of Foreign Affairs publicly insisted it was trying to aid a Canadian held for more than two years by the Taliban, it was privately telling the RCMP to stop investigating the crime.  Beverley Giesbrecht, a former businesswoman from Vancouver, was abducted in November 2008 while working as a fixer and journalist in Pakistan after she converted to Islam and adopted the name Khadija Abdul Qahaar.

In May 2011, the Department of Foreign Affairs revealed to CBC News that it believed Giesbrecht had died in captivity sometime in 2010, but a spokesperson added that it was continuing "to pursue all appropriate channels" to determine what happened.  Documents obtained by CBC News through an access to information request, however, show that months earlier the department not only believed Giesbrecht was dead, but had told the RCMP it didn't need to investigate.  The revelation is contained in more than 370 pages of RCMP situation reports, some written by the RCMP liaison officer in Islamabad, Pakistan. The documents are marked "secret," and most of the material has been redacted.

article link


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2012)

Taking the previous CBC story one step further - highlights mine....


> The head of the RCMP says Mounties who investigated the abduction of a Vancouver woman in Pakistan in 2008 were skeptical the kidnapping was real.
> 
> Beverley Giesbrecht was working as a freelance journalist when her car was ambushed by members of the Taliban in November 2008. The department of Foreign Affairs (DFAIT) believes Giesbrecht died in captivity two years later.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 24 Apr 12


----------

